# Awning track on the back, whats it for?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

On my Dethleffs Advantage I recently discovered there is an awning track. Searching around many other vans at Peterborough, the only other van I saw with one was a Home-Car but perhaps there are more that I know not of. Does anyone have a clue what it is there for? As it is there, we intend to add a runner with canvas to peg down onto the ground for sheltering our bikes, using the rear alarm cable for added security.

Alan


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Alan, 

If you are referring to the rail across the rear wall of the motorhome where the roof meets the rear panel, then this is a feature of all Dethleffs and the only purpose I am aware that it serves other then a panel join is for the brackets of either the factory or Fiamma bike rack to be screwed through and the bike rack subsequently attached.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,
I have this arrangement on my van. The only thing it seems to do is collect dirt and subsequently produce black streaks. We also have a Fiamma bike rack but it is not connected to the rail.

Cheers
Chris


----------

